# Quincy has arrived!!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Everything wnet smoothly with the fkights and they got him off the plane quickly!
He is an absolute doll!!!!!!!! He was of course a bit 'confused' at the pick up but not 'traumatized' at all. 
he was panting when we started the drive home but at about half way he fell asleep in my arms. 
Upon arrival home, hubby took him for a walk and I came ina and made my usual 'fuss' over Naddie and then took her out to meet Quincy. The minute she spotted him she want to go greet him and he saw her and ran to her. They did their introductory sniffing and they really seemed to like each other. 
We came into the house, I immediately put pee pads areound because the poor little guy hadn't gone yet. (We tried at airport in a quiet area and again by the car but he wouldn't go. ) What a smart little boy.. he found the one by the back door and went there. 
I had of course taken both leads off and just let them interact. Naddie gave him a tour of the house.. it was so cute to see them! They went up and down the hall...in and out of rooms, sometimes he in the 'lead... sometime she was.I went to call his Mommy ( I had called from the airport to let her know he arrived safe and sound and we had him.. but it was breaking up so told her I'd call from home when we arrived).
When I went to go check on the 'kids' Nddie was back eating some and Quincy was up on the bed 'watching Tv with my hubby. He said he came in and did his turn to be picked up!... how cute is that!!!?
I went to fix us a bit to eat and the 'kids' came out and joined us... but soon they both just chilled out and layed on the floor and relaxed.
I couldn't ask for a better 'meeting" and I can see they like each other.. no problems of jealousy on Naddie's part at all. very curious yes and seems happy to have this little guy join the family. 
Right now Jerry went back to watch TV and Quincy followed him in and Naddie followed me as always as I headed to my office here.
I'm confident this is going to work out every bit as well as I planned! 
Will post more later but wanted you all to know we're home and our 'son' arrived fine!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so happy for you! im glad quincy and naddie hit it off :wub: cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
so glad to hear this PERFECT meeting for your family! i'm so happy that naddie seems fine with a new little brother, and especially one she took to right away... how lucky are YOU!?!?!?!    

now you know the next question.... PICS????


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH WOW _ that sounds like a FANTASTIC MEETING!!! I'm so glad it has started off so very well - and I hope it continues!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: So happy everything went so well, can't wait for pictures! Quincy is a very lucky little boy  

Cathy


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad Quincy arrived safely.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Terry, I have been waiting for this wonderful update  
I am so pleased all went smoothly and little Quincy is safe and sound in his new home. What a sweet little lady Naddie is to welcome her new brother so happily :grouphug: 
It's also great that Quincy has taken so well to Jerry, just what you wanted him to do, I think there is going to be one great mateship there :thumbsup: 
I can't wait to see pictures of little Quincy and Naddie together :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oohh!! :w00t: i'm so happy to hear everything went so smoothly and they are interacting so well! :aktion033: that's fantastic! :chili: 

now where are those pics.....? :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I have happy tears in my eyes, Terry. I wish you all lots of love, great health and happiness always!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Teri, I am so happy for your whole family. :grouphug:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

That is awesome! The situation is real a real perfect fit. Seems like Quincy is bonding with Jerry already. That's how my husband and I like it. Paris is dad's boy, and Aries' mom's boy. Oh I'm so happy for you and most of all, Quincy's first mom - she's lucky to have been able to find such a wonderful family to rehome Quincy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you so much for taking the time to update us. I was thinking of you this afternoon and couldn't wait to hear how it went. This is just the greatest news!!! 

Isn't it so cute to see two Malts running around together... One of course, is cute but two are more than twice as cute!!

I can't wait to hear "Quincy/Naddie" stories!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like everyone else, I had been checking in periodically this afternoon to see if you'd posted yet.

I'm so happy that Quincy arrived and that he seems OK with the situation. It's great that Naddie likes him and that they went exploring together.

Sounds just fantastic for everyone and it's great that Quincy is getting to know and enjoy Jerry (as you had hoped).

Yes -- we all want to see pics, but right now I'm just happy that Quincy is getting settled in. :grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you Terry! I've had you on my mind all day long and I am so pleased to hear that things are going well. I really hope that Quincy's mom is OK and looking forward to her new life overseas. 

Please, please think about a digicam for Christmas......we are dying to see photos. I have never tried to talk people into two, but truthfully there is nothing more fun than two or more maltese babies running around......


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you! Really glad they like each other.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad everything is going well. Congrats!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm am so glad Quincy is home and has settled in so well!

He is such a sweet boy. I used to make Quincy and Jonas bows years ago when his former mom posted here, so he's extra special to me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awesome is that???? Good girl Naddie for giving Quincy the tour and being such a welcoming girl!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great news Terry. Can't wait to see pictures. ;-)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so pleased to read that things are going so well. I know his Mom must be happy that he has such a wonderful new home. It has to be so hard on her, but she must rest well knowing that you are going to love her boy. Glad the kids like one another. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Glad everything is going well for all. Naddie is so sweet to help the little guy feel welcome, I'm sure that will help a lot. Hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah! I'm so glad he made it safe and sound and that the kids are getting along so well! I too am anxious for pictures! I've been praying for Quincy's mom. I hope she realizes what a special mommy you're going to be to Quincy.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby!!!  Can't wait to see pics of Quincy!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is so sweet. Glad everything went as planed. Can't wait to see pictures. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

He's out like a light right now on the bed with Jerry. Dear little guy has had quite a day! Naddie is sleeping here in my office on her bed... as usual. 
I have to say all has been very 'calm' and couldn't ask for things to go better in this initial period. 
I'm sure little Quincy is a bit confused and not sure quite yet what's what. He is a very curious little guy!.. was walking around checking everything out for the umpth time lol . 
He loves attention and have seen his little tail wagging several times tonight when I 'sweet-talk' him. He has the biggest , sweetest eyes!! they look so intelligent like he is really absorbing everything you say to him. I can see though that he is pooped out now... 
Naddie goes over to him and keeps sniffing him... I can see she is a bit in awe of him . Neither seems the least bit 'up-tight' with the other but can see they are inquisitive about each other. 
I had a few missed "kodak- moments" this evening and by the time I got the camera.. they moved. One especially sweet time was when Quincy was laying on the bed and I put Naddie up there and I layed there to to watch them. Quincy was laying a bit towrd bottom and Naddie got up and went over and layed right by him.. her head laying against his side. It was so darned sweet! of course the moment I got to go get the camera they both moved and that was that!
His hair is very short all over....I have the photo his mom sent taken last week I believe taken after his grooming.( will post below) He's a very solid little guy! but looks so little compared to Naddie ! It's hard to tell from this photo that he is so small.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad that Quincy arrived safely and that the initial meeting went so well! I hope things keep going so fabulously!!!
What a handsome little man!

Josie says: When can I get a sibling mommy? Everybody else has one!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a cute little guy. And Nadie is so nice to him. Maybe she feels that he is transplanted and needs comforting. He probably is tired from the stress of flying and not understanding what is happening with him.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I'm so glad that he arrived safely :chili: . You have been in my thoughts all day and I kept checking to see when you would post that you had him. He looks like a sweet little guy and I'm glad that Nadie is being nice with him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cute little boy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Now, if that isn't the cutest little face ever, then I don't know what is! What a sweetheart!

I am so glad the meeting went as planned. You certainly couldn't have asked for a better introduction. I am so glad it has worked out.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very happy that the greeting between the two went so well. Isn't it wonderful to see the two of them romping around together?? I love it with my boys.

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your new furbaby.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This sounds just perfect, Terry. Quincy bonding with Jerry as well as Naddie. I'm sure tomorrow will be an interesting day for him. I still feel that this is such a bittersweet day. It's wonderful for you but must be so hard on first mom. She must be very comforted to know what a great home he's in.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad that everything is going smoothly with Quincy!!! It is great how well Quincy and Naddie are getting along!!! Congrats!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That all sounds wonderful . Boy / girl combinations make fabulous siblings . Sarah


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad the meeting went well - it sounds like little Quincy is perfect for your family! Can't wait to see more pictures of that little cutie. Congratulations on your newest bundle of joy! :wub: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

He's beautiful! Such a gift.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats I'm so glad everything worked out!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-OMG-what a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: And I'm so glad that the meeting went so well-sound like the most perfect meeting anyone could ask for. Welcome home Quincy!! :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

So, since I missed all the fun yesterday, how did he do last night? I'm so happy he's there and adjusting well! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am so thrilled Quincy and Naddie had a great first meeting. Can't wait to see pics of them together and
watch the little guy grow up.
Chloe & Debra


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: :chili: So glad he made it safely & everything is going great! His other Mom will, I'm sure, be comforted by that fact :grouphug: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations on your precious new pup :wub: 

ginny


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a relief for you, Quincy and his 1st mom :chili: Looks like life is good once again!

Quincy is definitely a cutie pie!!!! no wonder Naddie likes him.... :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so happy for all of you. How wonderful that the meeting went so well. Congratulations on your boy! :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is so adorable!! What a sweet face!! :wub: 

I am so glad he arrived safe and sound and that Naddie and him hit it off so well. It sounds like she loves her new furbrother already!! :wub: 

Now we just need some pictures of them together.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww Terry he is such a handsome little boy, I just love that little face :wub: :wub: 
I know what you mean about the missed Kodak moments, it happens all the time here, it's like the boys are taunting me, I go get the camera and set it up and off they run, you can almost see them laughing :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

He is soo cute ...
Glad that they are getting along - and his big sister is enjoying having a brother around.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! He has the sweetest eyes. Terry, I am so glad that all went well, both on the flights and on the initial introduction with Naddie. Can't wait to see more photos and hear their stories. 



*Naddie, yous are a special lucky wittle gir-r-r. I still don't hab a bwother or a sissy. ~Sassy*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: Congratulations on your new boy! So glad to hear that the little ones are getting along so well already! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwwww, Terry!!! What an awesome meeting. You're right, it could not have gone any better.

I'm so happy for all involved. What a happy ending for little Quincy and sweet Naddie :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE HAS THE SWEETEST FACE


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have dropped the films off this Am so will pick them up this afternoon. As soon as I can get them scanned and into photobucket I will post a few anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A few photos in the photo forum..will do more when I get a chance.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

He is a doll! I'm so glad you and Naddie have him. He is one lucky boy. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well tonight they are totally ignoring each other lol.... they're both probably thinking : " hmmmm this seems to be involving more than just a 'playdate" LOL But that's Ok.. they've both had a very 'new' experience in the last 24 hours... I think they are just 'pooped out" .


----------

